#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-14
<Burgundavia> shawarma: what are you thoughts?
<shawarma> Burgundavia: The interested reader can see some of the work in progress at http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/shawarma/ubuntu/
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> their debs are really nasty require hackish things like runit
<shawarma> I'm using upstart instead.
<Burgundavia> yep
<shawarma> It's working great so far.
<Burgundavia> have they split out their client from their server?
<shawarma> But that's *far* from being the worst bit.
<Burgundavia> is ebox pretty much what we are going with then?
<shawarma> Random things: It nukes any existing postgresql config in their postinst.
<shawarma> Burgundavia: I'd say yes.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> we should figure out with we can tie together ebox and puppet
<shawarma> It's simply too complete to ignore :)
<Burgundavia> maybe have a puppet recipe manager module for ebox
<shawarma> the major problems are configuration file handling and packaging magic, but I've got it under control, I just need a bit more time.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> can I add that repo to my sources.list?
<shawarma> Burgundavia: sure can:
<shawarma> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/shawarma/ubuntu/ gutsy main
<Burgundavia> cool
<shawarma> I'd advise you to stay the heck away from it on anything that you actually care about.
<Burgundavia> you guys rock
<Burgundavia> I need to figure out how to use something vmware or virtualbox for testing
<shawarma> It happily nukes config files all around so far. I have yet to make it all the way through those issues.
<shawarma> I use VirtualBox for now.
<Burgundavia> is there a good howto on that?
<shawarma> The provide .debs.. Install 'em and click on it. :)
<Burgundavia> right
<shawarma> I just remembered that I need to stop using VirtualBox or start paying for it now..
<Burgundavia> so I assume your work is going upstream?
<shawarma> ..or compile it myself, but I'm a lazy bastard. Let's not forget that.
<Burgundavia> isn't virtualbox gpl?
<shawarma> Burgundavia: Yes, but the .debs include other stuff that's not GPL, so the bundle is licensed differently.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<shawarma> Burgundavia: If you want to use it under the GPL, you need to compile it yourself.
<shawarma> Burgundavia: Or wait for the Debian package. It should be in the works.
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<shawarma> Well, I'm off to bed. It's getting late around these parts..
<dendrobates> What is the state of the directory work for gutsy, and who is the core developer?
<dendrobates> What is the state of the directory work for gutsy, and who is the core developer?
<dendrobates>  What is the state of the directory work for gutsy, and who [is are]  the core developer?
<shawarma> dendrobates: Um..
<shawarma> dendrobates: ajmitch has been working on packaging fds (Fedora's directory server) to Ubuntu.
<shawarma> dendrobates: and my eBox work sort of falls into this category as well.
<dendrobates> shawarma: I have quite a bit of ldap experience and would like to help.
<shawarma> dendrobates: Wicked.
<Burgundavia> I believe ajmitch has put his fds work in bzr somewhere
<shawarma> Burgundavia: Oh, really?
<shawarma> ajmitch: Any idea where he might have put it?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-17
<olem> Hi everyone.
<olem> is there some activities relating to ubuntu-directory? I saw few activity in the mailing list archive
<olem> is there any plans to work towards some jobs for next release?
<Burgundavia> olem: sort of
<Burgundavia> ajmitch is working on fds and his too
<olem> ?
<Burgundavia> tool
<olem> fds, you mean Fedory Directory Server?
<Burgundavia> yes
<olem> is there any blueprint/mail explaining what is undergoing (an how could we help) ?
<Burgundavia> for the fds stuff, I believe it is in bzr
<Burgundavia> are you familiar with packaging?
<olem> familliar... well, I'm rather a newbie with debian packages (have done a couple of, for internal usage). But, who live, will learn.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> just a sec
<Burgundavia> https://code.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/
<Burgundavia> there are ajmitch's bzr branches
<Burgundavia> the bottom is the bzr branch for the authtool, a tool to make it easy to auth Ubuntu machines again LDAP servers
<olem> ok. I'm gonna have it a look (and familiarize myself with bzr too - accustomed to cvs/svn for now)
<olem> th
<olem> x
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I have to run now
